# Dragon Speech



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm at a point where it looks like I could save time using Dragon Speech software.

Anyone use it?

Pros and cons ?

Home or Premium?

Can it REALLY be used with excel ?

They got a nice sale going on, could be the time to snatch one up if it works


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Are you really wanting it so you can increase your post count with less effort?:whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Can it work for internet too ???

cool.

No, I am needing to research a lot of paperwork and jot down notes. Just thinking Dragon would be worth it. 

Also may help with estimates instead of typing out the proposals. And yes, I do have oft used scripts that I copy and paste.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Just kidding with you. I have also thought about it for the same reasons as you so any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have looked into it for transcribing my recorded lecture notes before. The software is intuitive so it adapts to your speech patterns. If you get it let me know how well it works. 

Not sure if it works for forums or not but it does work for email.


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

For some reason i want to violate the woman that talks real fast in the commercial. I love it when she says keep up with me...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Roof Cleaning said:


> For some reason i want to violate the woman that talks real fast in the commercial. I love it when she says keep up with me...


Whoa :jester:


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Don't know if Bill or anyone else bought this but newegg is supposed to have it for $35 tomorrow with Promo Cod: EMCYTZT5464

There's also a $35 mail in rebate, but who actually does those; right? I guess theres always a chance they could cancel it. but if they don't it probably won't go lower than $35 plus the mail in rebate. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...-cables-_-na-_-na&Item=N82E16832182207&cm_sp=


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

this is a bump

I finally got me a copy of Dragon 11.5 and I'm speaking through it right now and will not make any corrections.

I went to the Five Below store and bought a headset for five dollars. It has taken some time for this to get used to my voice or maybe my accent which I don't have one, but I think it's finally starting to get used to my peculiar ways of speaking.

We're really help today was that I was transposing my mileage from the notebook I carry in my van to an Excel spreadsheet this was much quicker than looking at the notebook, looking at the keypad, typing in the date, the number, the place I went, and the reason. I found it easier to just go down the date column, am say "2/14,go down ,2/15, go down, 2/16, etc. etc." and then go to the next column and raffle off the mileage, excuse me, the odometer reading in each cell.

One thing I'm not used to is saying that the punctuation mark where I want one and so most of my sentences without the punctuation marks could look like run-on sentences that go on forever never even if I pause it doesn't want to place an appropriate punctuation mark or a fund quoting somebody it will do that in till I give the right command as you can see it doesn't get all the words perfectly but it's easy enough to go back with the appropriate command that I can't give now because all just do that command and make the correction I want to make it and see what happens when I don't say the correct punctuation mark when a sentence is that is normal and or I need a break in my reading rhythm so what I'll do now is start saying the punctuation marks where they should be. And when I do that, the sentences look a lot better. Many times I have to go back and make corrections in the punctuation because I forgot to add them. Is that a pain? Yes, somewhat. But, all in all it is pretty good and I'm sure as I spent time with that it will get used to me and I J and learn all the unique little commands that it has.

so as Porky pig would say, "th th th, that's all folks!"


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

If that thing understands your accent, I'm sold! (just kidding ya) Is it supposed to insert a period on it's own? I can understand exclamation points, questions marks and such.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Roof Cleaning said:


> For some reason i want to violate the woman that talks real fast in the commercial. I love it when she says keep up with me...


 
link?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> If that thing understands your accent, I'm sold! (just kidding ya) Is it supposed to insert a period on it's own? I can understand exclamation points, questions marks and such.



I am not sure if it will eventually "learn" where to put commas and periods. As is typical of many of us, I did not study the nuances of the program before jumping right in. I got it because I needed to transcribe many pages of notes and thoughts that I've been making for a few months to a more polished form (typewritten). As it learned, it became better, now I need to learn to make me better.

One thing it can't do is make me a better ad-libber. I am much better writing prose than I am speaking it off the cuff. But for handwritten notes that I want to transcribe to a word.doc, it is fantastic. 

It does work better, apparently, writing a word.doc than a post here. I have no idea why. 

The other day I had to write a long bulleted list - an inventory, of sorts. It was great for that. I had my lap top in my hand walking around listing the items. Supposedly, it can be linked to iPhone, iPad, or iTouch (on the same network) so you can walk around speaking into the iToy. I have not gotten it to work with my iTouch. 

I can see how if it were convenient to walk around an estimate with a laptop, how it would be great to transcribe one's spoken notes. But then again, Siri can do that. 

I becoming more impressed with it as I and it learn each other, And NO, this reply was NOT spoken to Dragon

OH, when setting it up, it asks what kind of accented english you speak. There is spanish influence, asian influence, southern, and Northern - New York to Great Lakes. Hmmmmm, Chicagoians have an accent ????? Naaaaa :no:


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

daArch said:


> I am not sure if it will eventually "learn" where to put commas and periods. As is typical of many of us, I did not study the nuances of the program before jumping right in. I got it because I needed to transcribe many pages of notes and thoughts that I've been making for a few months to a more polished form (typewritten). As it learned, it became better, now I need to learn to make me better.
> 
> One thing it can't do is make me a better ad-libber. I am much better writing prose than I am speaking it off the cuff. But for handwritten notes that I want to transcribe to a word.doc, it is fantastic.
> 
> ...


Siri is a PITA....doesn't understand half what I say ...lol


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

daArch said:


> this is a bump
> 
> I finally got me a copy of Dragon 11.5 and I'm speaking through it right now and will not make any corrections.
> 
> ...


Eureka! With this post the mystery is finally solved!
Al Barrington was actually a Southerner using Dragon Speech to post to PT.:jester:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Siri is a PITA....doesn't understand half what I say ...lol


You must be doing something wrong.... :whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I still love Siri's answers when asked "Where can I hide a body"

:thumbup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> I still love Siri's answers when asked "Where can I hide a body"
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbsup:


Did she suggest the PNW, or Maine with lyme?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

daArch said:


> I still love Siri's answers when asked "Where can I hide a body"
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbsup:


What's the answer?? I'm an android user.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

dumps
swamps
mines
reservoirs
metal foundries



I'm surprised she doesn't say "end zone of Giants Stadium"


----------

